# Which is better speaker level or line level input to sub?



## rentangz

My sub is a 150w VTF-2 Hsu Research with line level and speaker level inputs with variable crossover from 60~90hz with phase switch and crossover in/out switch. Now im using the speaker level input with sub setting in AVR at "no sub" to allow low freq to pass to mains L/R and bass response is good. Have tried the line level using Y connector from sub out of AVR and line level L/R in of sub but bass response not so good..any suggestions?:waiting:


----------



## ISLAND1000

Use the former rather than the later.


----------



## bobgpsr

Normally it is best to use the LFE (sub) output of the AVR. It is line level and misses the additional hum and distortion of the power amplifier stage. Your AVR should have a setting to use the sub and therefore pass the LFE plus frequencies below the bass management crossover freq (normally 80 Hz) to the sub. The mains should get the frequencies above the crossover.

If the AVR does not have a line level LFE output then it is not really an AVR in my opinion.


----------



## tonyvdb

The above posters are correct. By using the LFE line out from the receiver you get the proper mix that the AVR will decode from Dolby Digital, DTS and other surround formats.


----------



## Rambo4

It is always better to use the line level inputs not the speaker level inputs. If I remember anything from a time I tried it, I found the distortion on higher volumes too much to deal with, and you also won't get the information for LFE channel like you should for movies.


----------



## salvasol

rentangz said:


> .... Have tried the line level using Y connector from sub out of AVR and line level L/R in of sub but bass response not so good..any suggestions?:waiting:


If you use this connection, you won't hear the sub all the time :yes: ... if your bass response was not good, maybe it was because the volume was to low, the crossover was not set right, the level on your AVR was to low or the signal (CD, DVD, etc.) didn't have enough bass :huh:

I have my sub connected thru the line level, response is good ... but sometimes I feel there is not enough bass, and that's because the movie doesn't have a lot of bass.

I suggest you to use a movie with a lot of bass (Transformers, War of The Worlds, Master and Commander, U571, etc.), calibrate your system and try both ways and see which one you like ... :wave:


----------



## Kal Rubinson

rentangz said:


> My sub is a 150w VTF-2 Hsu Research with line level and speaker level inputs with variable crossover from 60~90hz with phase switch and crossover in/out switch. Now im using the speaker level input with sub setting in AVR at "no sub" to allow low freq to pass to mains L/R and bass response is good. Have tried the line level using Y connector from sub out of AVR and line level L/R in of sub but bass response not so good..any suggestions?:waiting:


Why are you not using the crossover in the AVR and the line level output for the sub?


----------



## rentangz

salvasol said:


> If you use this connection, you won't hear the sub all the time :yes: ... if your bass response was not good, maybe it was because the volume was to low, the crossover was not set right, the level on your AVR was to low or the signal (CD, DVD, etc.) didn't have enough bass :huh:
> 
> I have my sub connected thru the line level, response is good ... but sometimes I feel there is not enough bass, and that's because the movie doesn't have a lot of bass.
> 
> I suggest you to use a movie with a lot of bass (Transformers, War of The Worlds, Master and Commander, U571, etc.), calibrate your system and try both ways and see which one you like ... :wave:


Yeah I agree with your opinion and observation..this is what I thought when I tried using the line level and used the LFE out of my AVR..Presently I am using the speaker level but I will try again the line level using my new 684 that can handle the low freq compared to my smaller DM302. I will adjust the crossover of the AVR for good bass response but most likely the bass will be coming from the mains speaker and seldom from the sub...except for movies with lots of LFE signal. With the sub connected to LFE, I will not be hearing deep bass from the sub when playing music sources since LFE is likely absent on this..Anyway thanks guys..I will experiment on this..


----------



## rentangz

Kal Rubinson said:


> Why are you not using the crossover in the AVR and the line level output for the sub?


I will try this setup Kal and will give you my feedback. Have tried this before but using my smaller DM302 as mains L/R.


----------



## rentangz

Rambo4 said:


> It is always better to use the line level inputs not the speaker level inputs. If I remember anything from a time I tried it, I found the distortion on higher volumes too much to deal with, and you also won't get the information for LFE channel like you should for movies.


Yeah thanks George...will try the line level input..will post my feedback


----------

